# astonish spray and shine



## rob321 (Apr 13, 2010)

just got this stuff from wilkos good quick detailer and only 97p! worth a try everyone


----------



## adseybear (Dec 5, 2009)

I second that


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Yes, I mentioned a while ago, used on the nieghbour's car :thumb:


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Anyone else using this? I got a bottle the other day along with their Black Shine Restorer.

Not had a chance to try them yet. 97p a bottle.:thumb:

http://www.astonishcleaners.com/products/car-care.php


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Worth every penny and works ok when as a drying aid


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Ive had a bottle,mine smelled quite chemically though and I wasnt sure of the removing lsp side of things.I used it on wheel trims,under the bonnet and on door jambs.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

RoverIain said:


> Ive had a bottle,mine smelled quite chemically though and I wasn't sure of the removing lsp side of things.I used it on wheel trims,under the bonnet and on door jambs.


It says it has a PH value of 7.0-8.0, not sure if that's good or not I dont think it would strip LSP tho.


----------



## Johnboy82 (Nov 12, 2010)

If i remember correctly from chemistry then 7.0-8.0 is neutral? sure the scal goes from 1-13?


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Can anyone suggest where else this can be bought retail - I'm in Scotland and we don't have Wilkinsons etc. here - I'm looking for the anti-fog glass cleaner?

It's for sale on ebaY, but with £1.95 postage which is almost two more bottles. Our local Poundland doesn't sell Astonish


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

Do you have a QD as they sell it or you can usually buy it in your local pound shop


----------



## happypostie (Jul 1, 2009)

ive tried some off there stuff on some cars and they work well good engine cleaner.. khalid


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Never heard of QD, our only pound shop is Poundland.


----------



## Nivaue (Mar 15, 2010)

pH 7 is distilled water and pH 8 has see water :thumb:


----------



## 62mph (Jul 28, 2010)

Yeah I always thought 7.5 was PH neutral:thumb:


----------



## Mr Concours (Mar 8, 2006)

DW58 said:


> Can anyone suggest where else this can be bought retail - I'm in Scotland and we don't have Wilkinsons etc. here - I'm looking for the anti-fog glass cleaner?
> 
> It's for sale on ebaY, but with £1.95 postage which is almost two more bottles. Our local Poundland doesn't sell Astonish


The Range stock this for 99p.

No idea if 'The Range' have store's north of the border?

I have to agree its a great product for the price.:thumb:


----------



## deanie-b (Nov 8, 2010)

PH7 is 'neutral' .

I've found the above product useful for 'spit shining' my finish or removing tough wax .


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Mr Concours said:


> The Range stock this for 99p.
> 
> No idea if 'The Range' have store's north of the border?
> 
> I have to agree its a great product for the price.:thumb:


Another retailer I've never heard of - I'm not having much luck 

I have to go to Inverness next week, maybe I'll find some there.


----------



## happypostie (Jul 1, 2009)

DW58 said:


> Another retailer I've never heard of - I'm not having much luck
> 
> I have to go to Inverness next week, maybe I'll find some there.


well your lucks about to change  send me a pm with your address and ill send you some .you can have 1 bottle of the fog glass cleaner and a bottle of the spray and shine or 2 off the glass cleaner your choice .. and the best bit is i dont want any thing /payment for it .. :thumb: khalid


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

What a star - PM inbound


----------



## spdy (Dec 20, 2010)

i use alloy wheel cleaner or tar and bug remover both from astonish 
neat on wheels or in shampoo bottle (nil fisk ) which dilutes it
so far have blasted some 500 caravans in the last 3-4 years 
with absolutely no problem just spray it on leave it 5 mins then follow it with shampoo


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

happypostie said:


> well your lucks about to change  send me a pm with your address and ill send you some .you can have 1 bottle of the fog glass cleaner and a bottle of the spray and shine or 2 off the glass cleaner your choice .. and the best bit is i dont want any thing /payment for it .. :thumb: khalid





DW58 said:


> What a star - PM inbound


Received this morning - words fail me to be honest, not only such kindness, but speedy delivery as well.

Khalid, you're a top bloke! :thumb:


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

Wow what a lovely thing to do:thumb:


----------



## nickka (Jun 2, 2008)

Bought a bottle today in Wilkos......just need the rain to stop to try it now:wall:


----------



## borinous (Mar 25, 2010)

just bought some of this does anyone know if it will strip my LSP??


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

Dashboard cleaner is also fine, bargain for a quid.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

DW58 said:


> What a star - PM inbound


My what a lovely banana you have :lol:


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

wee_green_mini said:


> My what a lovely banana you have :lol:


Good eh! Here's my other smilie representative of our fine country


----------



## Blockwax (Jan 23, 2011)

*Astonish*

:wave: If you have a JTF wharehouse where you are they sell a full range of Astonish products.......


----------



## 550_VRS (Jan 11, 2011)

seems pretty neutral ( though dont get the urine as neutral at 6 lol )


----------



## nickka (Jun 2, 2008)

Used this a few times now. Prefer my Megs NXT speed detailer TBH....but this seems to work very well with BH clay so well happy:wave:


----------



## MSD1540 (Oct 29, 2010)

I 'impulsed' bought some a couple of weeks ago but not used it yet.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Autoexpress test...

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/products/products/261736/astonish_spray_n_shine.html


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

I was out today and bought a couple of bottles, had to pay £1, not the 97p some of you paid. Something I doubt any of you know about this stuff is whilst it may be good for your car, it is also good for you too. If you look on the back you will see it is Vegetarian Society Approved. So if you get a bit peckish spending the day detailing.......Bet there are no other QD's that can quote the same. :lol:


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

It's in Home Bargains too.


----------

